# geophagus altifrons advice



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

or is there a different species of geophagus that is a bit smaller that might be better with smaller fishes?


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Why not go with the very popular red head tapajos?
They grow up to ~6" and are very mellow. I've kept them with emeperor tetras and random corys. I did also have "surinamensis" which were probably more likely altifrons and they did fine with the same mentioned fish as the red heads.


----------



## the_deeb (Mar 19, 2009)

I've found that it depends on the fish and how they were raised. I've bred several clutches of Geophagus abalios and grew a number of the fry out to adulthood and they never showed any interest in smaller fish. They were never fed anything live. Almost all their aggression was conspecific.

But I also picked up some larger Satanoperca leucosticta at one point, which are supposed to be one of the more peaceful eartheaters and they constantly chased around smaller fish. I'm assuming the guy I bought them from must have fed them feeders at some point.

If you buy your geos young and raise them up yourself I think you should be fine. Certainly with the rams, diamond tetras and cories. The rummynoses are the only ones I'd potentially be worried about.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Yes, you can keep geo's with things like rams and larger bodied tetras. Larger or fully grown cories can go as well (I'm thinking about when everything is fully grown, if you got a small geo then you will surely be fine). Skip the rummynoses, its not a good idea with the goes. How big of a tank are you planning on having?


----------



## jamntoast (Apr 16, 2012)

i picked up a 70 g the other day 48*18*18. i'm still thinking about what i want to do with it, because i want to have plants but the geos would probably tear them out unless i dump big rocks around them i'm guessing so i'm still on the fence. i've been reading more about them online and the red heads do seem appealing, especially with the flare of colour and all. how many would you put in a 70 g would be my other question.

some other options i'm tossing around are keyholes and mesonauta festivum instead since it seems they'd likely be easier on my flora.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I keep geo with my plants, I mean look at my profile picture lol
Keyholes are nice, I have rainbows as well. They tore apart wisteria though, and for a while pulled up any sort of Val. Blood Parrots work as well. PM me for any cichlid and plant questions, since I'm one of the few who like risking plants with cichlids. I also keep snails with that so I'm a tad crazy XD


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i personally wouldnt do the red heads over the altifrons they altis just look much better!! my friend has a few in his 125 and they look amazing!! even vs the redheads there in the 55g they just outshine them hands down. just dont get fin nippers for tank mates. here is a link to what his look like the price is up there but its has the exact genetics the 2nd place has and its 6-7"+ http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/3218850508.html vs http://bluegrassaquatics.com/cichlid-g-altifrons-large.html you should be able to see a clear difference so look for good genetics even in small fish. 

i wouldnt keep anything that can fit into there mouth is just asking to be eaten, as for plants just gotta worry about them diggin them up just get some ceramic pots put them upside down and put the plants in the hole should really help and probably solve that issue easy, if you want to match the substrate glue/epoxy the substrate to the outside so if they do dig it matches the surounding and doesnt stand out. good luck


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

The red heads really only look good in groups if you ask me, and you can't really do a good sized group in anything smaller than a 180.
Stick with an altifrons, look into what cats you like (tbh, I like those port catfish that look like elongate cories, I've always wanted some), look into some nice deeper bodied tetras or rainbow fish or even gourami, maybe think about even some sort of smaller cichlids like rainbow cichlids, convicts, fire mouths, ect.
Point is, with a 75 gallon tank and a geo, there are a ton of options. I'm going to be uploading some more pics of my tank later today, I'll make a new thread about it in the journal thing that will be linked in my sig. If you need any ideas just ask me, I'm big into the idea of bigger fish with plants, and I originally started as a cichlid and oddball fish kinda guy so I've mulled over a ton of options.


----------

